# PPB Sunday 29/10/05



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

A good turn out this morning with Poddy showing his slow moving style for a couple of hours, the Squids, Hoit & myself turning up at 5:30 (which really felt like 4:30 :shock:

No time for a written report so I'll just post some photo's. The Salmon Came In !!!!

Grant with a salmon on









The Squids with a double salmon hook-up









And the nice fish landed


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't you just love a good arc in a rod. Looking forward to the report guys


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy scuppered tankwells, _salmon!!_ :shock: :shock:

I guess those buggers (the salmon not the Squid Team) appeared just as I was realising my 15 inch flattie was not a fish, but a tyre I had to change :roll: Nice going Team Mango's, that pic of the dynamic Squids on show is a beaut Rod. Hoit, you must have had a good day by the end...monster snook, good pinkies, and salmon...nice effort mate. Good hook up again.



Grant with a nice pinkie (sorry Grant low light made ya fuzzy, but others may want to see ya LED system in action)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Michelle also hoiking in the pinkies


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Peril said:


> Don't you just love a good arc in a rod. Looking forward to the report guys


At least I have the photo to remind me of the fight. I dropped the fish after a 5 minute stoush.  Still I picked up two pinkies (38cm & 44cm) that came in to clean up after the Salmon.

Rod was very pleased to get amongst the Salmon for the first time this year. He was also very generous to call me over and then paddle over to Team Squid so they could have a crack.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> Hoit, you must have had a good day by the end...


I dropped the Salmon but picked up a  "poddy whiting"  on the troll.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Large thanks to Rod, Grant and Poddy for a great day on the water, and for posting those sensational pics. Rod deserves special praise for leaving the hot salmon bite to paddle well out of his way to tell squidette and I where the fish were, then paddling over to take take photos of the battle and the catch - cheers mate :wink:

For what will likely be one of my last Mango outings for a while it was one to remember: big salmon, a few pinkies (including my first on a HB - hooray!), a squid for Squidette, and even a few poddy whiting (longfin pike) on the troll. It made me proud to see squidette fight that salmon on 3kg gear  losing and gaining line, and then succesfully landing the fish using her modified butterfly net :lol: Unusually, I caught most of my fish on the troll using a 9cm Bomber 'Long A' in blue/silver, while squidette preferred 3" GULP fry in pumpkinseed.

I'll sure miss these trips boys


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice going guys.

Rod how did you get onto the salmon this time? Spotted on sounder, birds or just started picking up a few?

Jason are you really going that soon that there may not be another PPB trip beforehand?

Poddy did you get amongst the salmon also?

I wasn't able to get out on the weekend. However did go for a long paddle in very ordinary conditions early Fri. morning. Didn't stay out long but had a chance to hone my surfing skills. Quite a few large fish showing up on the sounder but too rough to stay put.

Looking to do a trip Cup day morning.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Well done guys... I'm uber-keen to get a hold of my hobie.. its just as well that they are pedal powered too.. i had a finger operation on friday and have to wear a plaster for a while..

I can't even drive the car at the moment, so i missed out on the 4wd show... never mind.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I think that Rod used his 6th sense (salmon detection) to figure out where the fish were - they were busting up a bit, but most fish were hooked down deep. We seemed to be only people targetting them - probably because nobody else knew they were there
Red - I've got no doubt that fishing with the Canberra crew will be great  But I'll still miss the mangoes  
Kev - I'll be leaving in about 3-4 weeks, plenty of time for a few more trips if the weather plays fair.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

another successful day out Mangoes, with the fish biting and the weather holding i really should have ventured out .... but my ride is fully pimped now so i'll be sure to catch you out next time.Some nice fish caught there too hey guys/michelle ... well done all 

Shame you have to go Squidder, with your knowledge and friendly happy-go-lucky attitude, your presence on PPB will surely be missed.Thanks for showing me the ropes mate. :wink: . i hope to catch you out on the water again before you go.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done team melbourne!


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Kev,
The birds were working for a little while, then I spotted them on the sounder as they came through in schools. The unfortunate part about that is, everyone throws their SP's at me when I yell "THEY'RE UNDER MY YAK NOW!" :shock:

Squidder,
It was no probs coming to get you, I was rapped when you hooked up, then Michelle did too. Her excited yells of "Whoa WHOA!" made it worth while.
We will miss you on the water mate, but at least I'll be able to fish with you down the NSW south coast when I visit.

Poddy,
Bummer about the flat mate, and you missed the salmon, and you had to go to work...and yak fishing still beats lying in bed


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work sharing ya salmon school Rod...bonus karma points   I was going to ask ya why they haven't been about as much as last year, any ideas or are they just swimming different waters? :?:

Squids, those Poddy Whiting are probably the hardest fighting best eating fish in the bay :wink: :roll: 

Kevin, despite moving like an ocean going gazelle I drew a blank on the salmon...and pretty much everything else. It was snags for tea :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Rod L said:


> I'll be able to fish with you down the NSW south coast when I visit.


Looking forward to that mate :wink:

Poddy, I was suprised and delighted at how well the Poddy whiting cooked up. I know some folks don't rate em (except for bait), but filleted and fried, it had firm white flesh and a mild flavour. I'd happily eat them again


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Well done everyone, sounds like a cracker day on the sambos especially  Interesting point about them being less of a show than last year Poddy. Maybe the threshers are keeping numbers down :?: :wink: I second squidder's view on the old poddy whiting, a reckon they're not too bad at all on the table.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Top effort guys. It hurts to be on the other end and watch from the pc screen without getting out for a week.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Great results fellas, great to hear you got amongst some fish  Jason we must have a fitting mango farewell and possibly a mango reunion in early January at Bermagui???

Go Rod and Poddy the ***** rambos!!! 8)

I'm certain you will be well oked after by RED :shock:

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbVcpJ8AAB/fgAASUIWAAhAicAo/7/+gMAClg1U/BTU9E9QxoyTQ9EZNCKMnpNkmTIAADQDVP01TITaR6hpgmmQwCA7uQOH3I8aToqnwo40YJ4njszP5Q3s6S1R79a6+pGvs5ZyykhTFS1XUBjQkhRy4EJxH5gaHdzKKNnEQbSMqSpAQdHsiYbwcYAW4sEYfPKYVrqhBrDsU1KKFIUgJZMTvuokVvUJYvjUJX47Qt67TBIJCcoszlOwqUkWZ3HYji50CPV65F3JFOFCQtVyknw==


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Milt!
Are you ever going to get out on the water or do I have to send you my hibernating Pola Bear avitar?????


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Rod L said:


> The unfortunate part about that is, everyone throws their SP's at me when I yell "THEY'RE UNDER MY YAK NOW!" :shock:


Yep that would be me :lol: I have no shame when it comes to responding to the call.

Poddy on the other hand would just stick to his fishing plan. On Saturday, I missed out on hooking up as the Salmon were busting up around me. I then hooked up a nice Pinkie that was cleaning up on the dead baitfish just as Poddy paddled up. Instead of flicking SP's in my direction hoping to pick up its mate (as I would have done  ) he just took some photos and then paddled (a term that loosely applies to Poddy's style of propulsion) off.

Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Couldn't agree more Rod, lets get Milt in his yak and on the water...you haven't turned boatie have ya Milt. No bigger shame since Wayne Carey knocked off his mate's wife if you have!! Tell us this isn't true Milt, I have concerns. I'll even vote for which ever state political party promises to stick a paddle back in Milt's hand...stuff education, health, transport and water issues, a paddling Milt will get my vote. :wink: 

Hoit, I wasn't showing any onwater etiquette by leaving ya to work a patch by yourself...just didn't have any plastics on me......but I'll claim politeness if I still can :wink:

HobieVic, new arrivals in the family, fishing shows to do, you've been a busy man of late. Hope she all settles down for ya and catch ya soon 

Red, mustard, BBQ sauce and onions seems like an odd combo...but foil is the cooks friend and it's hard to disgrace any catch with it for mine (although I've tried hard sometimes) :shock:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Rod, yep I was alamost going to suggest I borrow your avatar, but bugger that I'm a hunting salmon this Sunday and a hunting pinkies Cup day from my tub. Unfortunatelly work has been un-seasonably thick and biting into my weekends in the last couple of months which only leaves Sunday for the dear wife and household choirs. God damn business work as well has sometimes been bitting into my Sundays too.

So this yakker hasn't quite turned boaty Poddy although i do swing both ways, not that there's anything wrong with that    oh yeah I'll be yakking around Apollo Bay next weekend too    looking forward to that, my first off-shore experience. :shock:

Will catch up soon

Milt,


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Milt

I was in Apollo Bay last week. (no yakkin)

The water looked awesome, but it can whip up pretty quick out there. There are some rocks out at Marengo which give some shelter in te heavy stuff, but make sure you aren't caught out on the seaward side when the winds hit.

Plenty of sandy beaches and clear water to fish. Good luck. canb't wait for the report

Ivan


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Milt - a catch up in Bermagui sounds tops 

Milt and Evarn - Marengo does have rocks which offer some protection from the prevailing seas, but be careful where you fish as there is a marine sanctuary around the reefs offshore which is 750m long and 200m wide. I think you'd be ok fishing land based.

http://www.parkweb.vic.gov.au/1park_dis ... m?park=260


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool,

I'll be up there from the 27th till about the 3rd of Jan. Great minds think alike I was just looking at the marengo marinee park reefs early this morning :wink:

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahh there's relief from my grief...good to hear Milt. By the way have ya knocked any on the head from the boats of late....or just noise to the grindstone? :  wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Poddy,

I've only managed one evening trip in the last few months and didn't do to good, serves me right hey LOL  good luck at Port Arlington, some ripper salmon schools pass by there in front of the breakwall in the morning and afternoon.

Catch ya soon

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers Milt, I'm kinda pumped as a new water for me is as good as a new toy. Good luck at the Bay..hope the weather holds good for ya


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice report guy's, I might get a day or 2 in my bro's stink boat :shock: next week while I'm in Melbourne so leave a few Snapper and Salmon for me. If I get on the water I will keep my eyes open for you all and come say hello if I do. Again great report and well done.

 fishing Russ


----------

